# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Fuerte Costa Calma im Mai

## daHias

Hallo Leute,

habe vor bzw bin mir schon sehr sicher dass ich mich Ende Mai (17. bis 25.) nach Fuerte begeben werde. Geplant ist eben eine Woche Costa Calma im Monica Beach Hotel und beim Fanatic Surfcenter. 
Jetzt wollt ich noch euch Spezialisten fragen was ihr davon haltet. Wie schauts Ende Mai mit dem Wind aus, is es prinzipiell schn da? (nicht surfende Freundin soll sich auch wohl fhlen).
Wr euch fr jede Antwort dankbar.

mfg Hias

----------


## Chrisa

Hey Hias,

ende Mai ist es normalerweise schon ziemlich gut vom Wind! Laut Statistik so ca. 70-80 %! Schn ist ja Ansichtssache... Das Meer und der Wind ist schn, die Landschaft find ich jetzt nicht so schn. Zumindest nicht in der Costa Calma Gegend. Sonst gibts schon ein paar schne Flecken... Eine Woche wird's deine Freundin wohl aushalten, aber am besten macht sie einen Surfkurs  :Wink: .

Viel spass schonmal...

----------


## daHias

danke fr die info,
fr den surfkurs konnte ich sie bis jetz noch nicht begeistern, aber vielleicht berred ich sie vor ort noch  :Happy: 

lg Hias

----------


## funsportfan

> Hey Hias,
> 
> ende Mai ist es normalerweise schon ziemlich gut vom Wind! Laut Statistik so ca. 70-80 %! Schn ist ja Ansichtssache... Das Meer und der Wind ist schn, die Landschaft find ich jetzt nicht so schn. Zumindest nicht in der Costa Calma Gegend. Sonst gibts schon ein paar schne Flecken... Eine Woche wird's deine Freundin wohl aushalten, aber am besten macht sie einen Surfkurs .
> 
> Viel spass schonmal...



Hi daHias,

im Mai geht's windtechnisch langsm los auf Fuerte.
Wenn Du Glck hast, gibst die ganze Woche Wind!

Das Revier find ich in Costa Calma genial fr Aufsteiger und Fortgeschrittene.
Das Material, die Leute und die Preise vom Center sind echt o.k.

Was Chrisa schreibt, das die Landschaft nicht so schn ist, stimmt natrlich!
Fuerte ist eine Mondlandschaft!
Aber wehm interessiert die Landschaft, wenn man 15 km feinsten Sandstrand hat!!!

Wir lieben Standurlaub und dafr kenn ich in Europa keine bessere Gegend!!!
Deine Freundin mu unbedingt (wenn Sie keinen Surfkurs macht) den Strand in Richtung Esquinzo ablaufen, wenn Sie danach nicht begeistert ist, dann hast Du fr die Zukunft ein Problem!!!

Im Monika Beach sind wir dieses Jahr im September zum ersten mal.
Wrde mich freuen, wenn Du mir nach Deinem Tripp eine kurze Bewertung der Hotelanlage mitteilst!

Costa Calma ist das Lieblingsrevier vom funsportfan!!!

----------


## daHias

heyo,
ja jetz is es ja nicht mehr lang hin und die vorfreude wird immer grer. hehe, ich schau schon jeden tag auf die webcam beim egli, und da wird jeden tag geglitten, dann wirds wohl die paar meter weiter nrdlich auch gehn ... iiiha.
und mondlandschaft is ja zur abwechslung zur sterreichischen flora auch mal nicht so bel, mal sehn ...

einen kleine bewertung der anlage is auf jeden fall drin, hoffe natrlich dann nur das beste darber berichten zu knnen.

bis dann
Hias

----------


## funsportfan

> einen kleine bewertung der anlage is auf jeden fall drin, hoffe natrlich dann nur das beste darber berichten zu knnen.
> Hias



Ich verlass mich drauf!!!

funsportfan

----------


## chriscross

moin hias,

ich war genau vor drei tagen noch auf fuerte im ort costa calma (sotavento beach club). zusammen mit meinem bruder habe ich am anfang unserer reise die surfstationen gecheckt. wir haben uns nicht fr den spot am fanatic funcenter entschieden, weil durch die hotelanlagen war die windabdeckung im vorderen bereich des wassers (so die ersten 200 meter) sehr gro.
wir sind dann zu fu runter zur rene egli station 1. dort hat der wind freie fahrt und wird zudem noch durch den dseneffekt von 1-2 bft verstrkt. wir haben uns also fr rene egli entschieden.
fr deine freundin wrde sich die station 2 empfehlen falls sie einen kurs machen mchte. dort kannst du auch gut spa haben. die 2. station liegt noch ein bisschen weiter richtung lee.
rene egli hat einen kostenlosen schuttle service. wir haben uns also jeden morgen und abend fahren lassen.

der wind war fnf von sieben tagen echt super. eine alternative zum windsurfen ist das wellenreiten in la pared (ist genau auf der anderen seite von costa calma). dort hast du immer gute wellen, ist auch super fr anfnger. ein 4 stndiger kurs kostet 44 euro mit transfer bei der surfschule rappa nui.   www.rapanui-surfschool.com
also falls ein windloser tag dabei ist, ist das eine super sache.

schnen gu und schnen urlaub

chris

----------


## funsportfan

> moin hias,
> 
> ich war genau vor drei tagen noch auf fuerte im ort costa calma (sotavento beach club). zusammen mit meinem bruder habe ich am anfang unserer reise die surfstationen gecheckt. wir haben uns nicht fr den spot am fanatic funcenter entschieden, weil durch die hotelanlagen war die windabdeckung im vorderen bereich des wassers (so die ersten 200 meter) sehr gro.
> wir sind dann zu fu runter zur rene egli station 1. dort hat der wind freie fahrt und wird zudem noch durch den dseneffekt von 1-2 bft verstrkt. wir haben uns also fr rene egli entschieden.
> fr deine freundin wrde sich die station 2 empfehlen falls sie einen kurs machen mchte. dort kannst du auch gut spa haben. die 2. station liegt noch ein bisschen weiter richtung lee.
> rene egli hat einen kostenlosen schuttle service. wir haben uns also jeden morgen und abend fahren lassen.
> 
> der wind war fnf von sieben tagen echt super. eine alternative zum windsurfen ist das wellenreiten in la pared (ist genau auf der anderen seite von costa calma). dort hast du immer gute wellen, ist auch super fr anfnger. ein 4 stndiger kurs kostet 44 euro mit transfer bei der surfschule rappa nui.   www.rapanui-surfschool.com
> also falls ein windloser tag dabei ist, ist das eine super sache.
> ...



Hi Chris,

sicher ist der Spot surftechnisch bei Rene Egli noch etwas besser als das Fanatic Funcenter.
Aber ich finde, dass das etwas bessere Revier die restlichen Nachteile nicht aufwiegen. Welche da whren:
1.)	Egli ist richtig teuer!!!
2.)	Schn du wirst vom Hotel abgeholt, aber dann bist Du auch den ganzen Tag weit von Deinem All-Inclusiv Angebot weg! Das Monica Beach ist 100m vom Fanatic Funcenter entfernt (deshalb hab ich fr dieses Jahr auch das Hotel gebucht).
3.)	Was machst Du wenn der Wind mal da ist und dann wieder geht um dann nach kurzer Zeit wieder zu kommen? Entweder Du bleibst da und langweilst Dich beim Egli, oder Du gehst und rgerst Dich nachher, dass Du nicht geblieben bist. In Costa Calma kannst Du an so einem Tag jederzeit im Hotel was anderes machen und wenn der Wind wieder da ist, stehst Du innerhalb von 5 Minuten wieder in den Schlaufen!!!

Die Lagune, also die Station 2 vom Egli, ist wirklich fr Anfnger zu empfehlen. Aber der Kurs dort ist natrlich auch wieder etwas teurer als woanders (das Geld was er fr seine ganzen PR-Aktionen ausgibt, muss ja auch wieder irgendwo reinkommen)!

Den Wellenreitkurs in La Pared, wollte ich eigentlich immer schon mal machen, hab mich aber nie dazu aufgerafft! Wart Ihr vielleicht dort? Kannst Du den Kurs weiterempfehlen ( die Leute von La Pared waren sogar dieses Jahr auf der boot)?

funsportfan

----------


## chriscross

> Hi Chris,
> 
> sicher ist der Spot surftechnisch bei Rene Egli noch etwas besser als das Fanatic Funcenter.
> Aber ich finde, dass das etwas bessere Revier die restlichen Nachteile nicht aufwiegen. Welche da whren:
> 1.)	Egli ist richtig teuer!!!
> 2.)	Schn du wirst vom Hotel abgeholt, aber dann bist Du auch den ganzen Tag weit von Deinem All-Inclusiv Angebot weg! Das Monica Beach ist 100m vom Fanatic Funcenter entfernt (deshalb hab ich fr dieses Jahr auch das Hotel gebucht).
> 3.)	Was machst Du wenn der Wind mal da ist und dann wieder geht um dann nach kurzer Zeit wieder zu kommen? Entweder Du bleibst da und langweilst Dich beim Egli, oder Du gehst und rgerst Dich nachher, dass Du nicht geblieben bist. In Costa Calma kannst Du an so einem Tag jederzeit im Hotel was anderes machen und wenn der Wind wieder da ist, stehst Du innerhalb von 5 Minuten wieder in den Schlaufen!!!
> 
> Die Lagune, also die Station 2 vom Egli, ist wirklich fr Anfnger zu empfehlen. Aber der Kurs dort ist natrlich auch wieder etwas teurer als woanders (das Geld was er fr seine ganzen PR-Aktionen ausgibt, muss ja auch wieder irgendwo reinkommen)!
> ...



hi funsportfan,

klar, das stimmt schon. wenn man natrlich ein all-inclusiv hotel gebucht hat, sollte man nicht zu weit weg.
wir wollten auch erst am fanatic funcenter fahren. nur hat uns die windabdeckung gestrt. der wind kam nmlich die woche als wir da waren mehr aus norden. bei nord-ost (bliche windrichtung) gehts am fanatic funcenter glaube ich auch besser.

der wellenreitkurs bei rapanui war echt empfehelenswert. super netter, engagierter trainer (andi). toller spot (sandstrand, keine steine) und schne, geordnete wellen. je nach swell und fahrknnen fhrt brigens die surfschule unterschiedliche spots an.

na dann schnen urlaub! und viel wind!

gru chris

----------


## daHias

Hallo Leute,
aaaaaaaalso, ich bin jetz schon wieder ber eine Woche zu Hause bin bis jetz aber nicht dazu gekommen was zu schreiben. 

Ich muss sagen, es war wirklich super. Wie ihr schon gesagt habt, die Insel bietet nicht wirklich viel Abwechslung, aber an einem windlosen Tag sollte man sich trotzdem auf jeden Fall ein Auto schnappen und man die Insel abfahren. Sehr empfehlenswert is ein Trip an den Strand bei Cofete, ein bisschen mhsam zu erreichen (Schotterweg ber Gebirgspass) aber auf jeden Fall die Reise wert. 
Windtechnisch war die Ausbeute auch sehr zufriedenstellend. Hatten in 7 Tagen, 4 Tage Wind fr 5,3qm (bei 90kg) und kleiner und einen fr groes Material. Was auffiel war, dass wenn sich der Wind am Vormittag aufbaute, meistens beim Egli schon welche am Gleiten waren. Allerdings gings dann vom Fanatic Fun Center auch eine halbe Stunde spter los, also hat mich nicht wirklich gestrt. Der Wind war durch die Hotels am Strand etwas schwcher. Musste man also ca. 100 Meter raus fahren damits richtig los ging. Strte mich persnlich gar nicht, ganz am Ufer waren eh meist Anfnger oder Badende unterwegs, also wars sowieso ratsam etwas weiter draussen zu bleiben. 2 von den 4 Starkwindtagen hatten wir gute Flachwasserbedingungen mit etwas Kabbelwasser weiter draussen. 2 Tage hatten wir allerdings auch eine ganz nette Dnung, allerdings in groen Wellenabstnden, war lustig. 

Zum Hotel (Monica Beach Club) kann ich auch nichts Negatives berichten. Es war noch nicht wirklich viel los, deswegen Platz am Pool ohne Ende, kein Stress beim Essen, kein Warten an der Bar, kann nicht sagen wie das im Sommer aussieht. Das Essen wirklich ausgezeichnet, das Personal immer sehr freundlich und nett. Die Animation prsent aber unaufdringlich, nett. Fr sehr Pingelige knnte das Zimmer vielleicht ein kleiner Wermutstropfen sein. Mir hat es allerdings gut gefallen. War gerumig, jeden Tag perfekt gereinigt und Ungezieferfrei. Im Bad sah man leichte Alterserscheinungen, etwa korrodierte Metallteile (hab ich aber berall am Meer nur so erlebt) oder der etwas aufgekratzte Boden der Badewanne vom reinsteigen mit sandigen Fen. Allerdings alles sehr sauber und hat immer hygienisch gewirkt.

Soweit mein kleiner Bericht. Hoffe er hilft weiter. 
mfg Hias

----------


## funsportfan

> Hallo Leute,
> aaaaaaaalso, ich bin jetz schon wieder ber eine Woche zu Hause bin bis jetz aber nicht dazu gekommen was zu schreiben. 
> 
> Ich muss sagen, es war wirklich super. Wie ihr schon gesagt habt, die Insel bietet nicht wirklich viel Abwechslung, aber an einem windlosen Tag sollte man sich trotzdem auf jeden Fall ein Auto schnappen und man die Insel abfahren. Sehr empfehlenswert is ein Trip an den Strand bei Cofete, ein bisschen mhsam zu erreichen (Schotterweg ber Gebirgspass) aber auf jeden Fall die Reise wert. 
> Windtechnisch war die Ausbeute auch sehr zufriedenstellend. Hatten in 7 Tagen, 4 Tage Wind fr 5,3qm (bei 90kg) und kleiner und einen fr groes Material. Was auffiel war, dass wenn sich der Wind am Vormittag aufbaute, meistens beim Egli schon welche am Gleiten waren. Allerdings gings dann vom Fanatic Fun Center auch eine halbe Stunde spter los, also hat mich nicht wirklich gestrt. Der Wind war durch die Hotels am Strand etwas schwcher. Musste man also ca. 100 Meter raus fahren damits richtig los ging. Strte mich persnlich gar nicht, ganz am Ufer waren eh meist Anfnger oder Badende unterwegs, also wars sowieso ratsam etwas weiter draussen zu bleiben. 2 von den 4 Starkwindtagen hatten wir gute Flachwasserbedingungen mit etwas Kabbelwasser weiter draussen. 2 Tage hatten wir allerdings auch eine ganz nette Dnung, allerdings in groen Wellenabstnden, war lustig. 
> 
> Zum Hotel (Monica Beach Club) kann ich auch nichts Negatives berichten. Es war noch nicht wirklich viel los, deswegen Platz am Pool ohne Ende, kein Stress beim Essen, kein Warten an der Bar, kann nicht sagen wie das im Sommer aussieht. Das Essen wirklich ausgezeichnet, das Personal immer sehr freundlich und nett. Die Animation prsent aber unaufdringlich, nett. Fr sehr Pingelige knnte das Zimmer vielleicht ein kleiner Wermutstropfen sein. Mir hat es allerdings gut gefallen. War gerumig, jeden Tag perfekt gereinigt und Ungezieferfrei. Im Bad sah man leichte Alterserscheinungen, etwa korrodierte Metallteile (hab ich aber berall am Meer nur so erlebt) oder der etwas aufgekratzte Boden der Badewanne vom reinsteigen mit sandigen Fen. Allerdings alles sehr sauber und hat immer hygienisch gewirkt.
> 
> Soweit mein kleiner Bericht. Hoffe er hilft weiter. 
> mfg Hias



Danke fr Deinen Bericht!!!

Ich freu mich wieder riesig drauf!!!

funsportfan

----------


## daHias

wens interssiert, hab in einer sekunde der langeweile ein kleines video vom urlaub auf youtube getan ... gesurft wird gegen ende ...  :Happy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPivm3ag70w

----------

